# une couple de / un couple de - genre



## Pedro y La Torre

Bonjour,

Au Québec, on peut dire "une couple de" qui veut dire _quelques_ comme dans la phrase "_le taux de chômage a augmenté d'*une couple* *de* points"

_Donc ma question est, est-ce qu'on peut l'utiliser de la même façon dans le reste du monde francophone ou seulement au Québec ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## ChaCha54

Ceci se fait seulement au Québec je pense, nous n'utilisons pas ce genre d'expression !


----------



## Donaldos

Non, on ne peut pas. 

L'expression "une couple de..." signifiait "deux" exactement; elle n'a plus vraiment cours de nos jours.

 Le fait qu'elle ait subsisté au Québec, avec le sens de "quelques", s'explique peut-être par l'influence d'une autre langue également pratiquée dans le pays...


----------



## Sylph100

En l'occurence... l'anglais!
****Forum Français seulement. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Donc c'est seulement utilisé au Québec, dommage car, étant Anglophone, je comprends assez facilement


----------



## JiPiJou

En français classique, "couple" était féminin pour indiquer deux choses *de même nature* : "une couple de journées", "une couple de gifles". De là, sans doute, l'utilisation du féminin au Québec. Mais l'emploi en a disparu en français contemporain.


----------



## DeLaMancha

Bonjour
Je voudrais savoir quand utiliser *un* couple et *une* couple.
Y a-t-il une différence avec paire ? Laquelle ?
Merci !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Il semble que le féminin soit un peu archaïque (pas en général, juste dans ce cas précis  ) et que le féminin ne soit pas utilisé lorsqu'il s'agit d'êtres humains (uniquement pour des choses ou des animaux).

Paire me parait être un synonyme.

La consultation du Trésor t'apportera peut-être des éclaircissements...


----------



## Chimel

DeLaMancha said:


> Bonjour
> Je voudrais savoir quand utiliser *un* couple et *une* couple.


Pour ma part, je ne me souviens pas avoir jamais dit ou écrit "une couple".


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour ou bonsoir,

Couple, au féminin, est courant au Québec dans un langage familier, mais uniquement dans le sens de quelques/petit nombre. Et dans ce cas, on ne pourrait pas le remplacer par paire. 





> [Québec][Familier] Quelques. J’ai apporté une couple de livres pour passer le temps.


 
Définition B.2. du TLFI


> Ensemble de deux choses réunies occasionnellement *et, p. ext., un petit nombre*


----------



## tilt

Nicomon said:


> Couple, au féminin, est courant au Québec dans un langage familier, mais uniquement dans le sens de quelques/petit nombre.


Peut-être cet usage féminin est-il resté courant au Québec sous l'influence de l'anglais (équivalent "littéral" de _a couple of..._) ?

Pour ma part, si j'avais lu _une couple_ quelque part, je n'aurais jusqu'à présent pensé qu'à une faute de frappe. 
Je conseillerais donc à DeLaMancha de toujours mettre ce mot au masculin.


----------



## DeLaMancha

Bonjour et merci à tous de votre implication.
En fait, j'ai trouvé l'explication sur Google  
http://http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/academie9/Couple qui dit :

XIIe siècle. Du latin classique _copula, _« lien, chaîne », « groupe de deux personnes », puis « paire ». 
★ *I. *N. f. 
☆ *1. *VÈN. Laisse avec laquelle on attache ensemble deux chiens de chasse. _Ces chiens ont rompu leur couple. _
☆ *2. *Groupe de deux animaux mis ou considérés ensemble. _Une couple de chapons. Atteler une couple de bœufs. _Par anal. _Une couple de serviettes. Je reviendrai dans une couple d'heures, _dans deux heures environ. Ne s'emploie pas pour des choses qui vont nécessairement ensemble : on dit _une paire _de souliers, de bas, de gants, etc. 

Il ne peut s'agir d'une faute de frappe , j'ai trouvé cette expression dans une fable de *Lafontaine* dont j'ai oublié le titre et que je recherche.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Tu trouveras ici (à partir de la page 239) une réflexion intéressante sur le genre de "couple".

Tu noteras que les exemples tirés de La Fontaine sont au masculin.


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> Peut-être cet usage féminin est-il resté courant au Québec sous l'influence de l'anglais (équivalent "littéral" de _a couple of..._) ?


 C'est fort possible... mais il n'est pas rare non plus qu'une expression devenue désuette en Europe soit encore vivante ici.



> Pour ma part, si j'avais lu _une couple_ quelque part, je n'aurais jusqu'à présent pensé qu'à une faute de frappe.
> Je conseillerais donc à DeLaMancha de toujours mettre ce mot au masculin.


 DeLaMancha a demandé quand utiliser *un* couple et *une *couple. Et je lui ai dit que c'est seulement dans le sens de *quelques *(et non de paire) qu'on l'entend au féminin chez nous. 



DeLaMancha said:


> _ Je reviendrai dans une couple d'heures, _dans deux heures environ. Ne s'emploie pas pour des choses qui vont nécessairement ensemble : on dit _une paire _de souliers, de bas, de gants, etc. .


 En effet. Je ne dirais jamais : _Je reviendrai dans *un* couple d'heures. _



> [Vieux] ou [Régional]Deux choses de même espèce. Une couple de bœufs. Une couple de journées.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

tilt said:


> Peut-être cet usage féminin est-il resté courant au Québec sous l'influence de l'anglais (équivalent "littéral" de _a couple of..._) ?
> 
> Pour ma part, si j'avais lu _une couple_ quelque part, je n'aurais jusqu'à présent pensé qu'à une faute de frappe.
> Je conseillerais donc à DeLaMancha de toujours mettre ce mot au masculin.



Je ne suis pas français mais cela va surement poser un problème si on écrit aux (ou pour) les québécois, non ?

Après tout, le français québécois est aussi important que le français de France.


----------



## TitTornade

Donaldos said:


> Non, on ne peut pas.
> 
> L'expression "une couple de..." signifiait "deux" exactement; elle n'a plus vraiment cours de nos jours.
> 
> Le fait qu'elle ait subsisté au Québec, avec le sens de "quelques", s'explique peut-être par l'influence d'une autre langue également pratiquée dans le pays...


 
Bonsoir,
En Lorraine, pour dire "quelques", on dit souvent "une paire de".
Je crois avoir entendu dire que c'était lié à l'allemand "Ein Paar"...


----------



## Nicomon

Pedro y La Torre said:


> Je ne suis pas français mais cela va surement poser un problème si on écrit aux (ou pour) les québécois, non ?


 C'est gentil Pedro  Mais je ne crois pas que cela pose problème, si _couple _est utilisé dans le sens de _paire_.

Par contre dans le sens qui suit... extrait du TLFI sous *couple2* au Québec ce serait définitivement *une *couple. 


> [Le compl. du nom désigne une durée] *Deux et, p. ext., un petit nombre (cf. couple1 B 2).* _Attends seulement un couple de rapides instants, et nous sommes à toi _(Feuillet, _Bellah,_ 1850, p. 268). _Il était rare qu'un couple de journées passât sans qu'il pensât à elle_ (Montherlant, _Célibataires,_ 1934, p. 835).


 
Alors... archaïsme ou influence de l'anglais? Et si les anglais nous l'avaient « piqué »? Il y a peut-être un peu de tout ça. 

PS: DeLaMancha... je cherche toujours cette fable. Si je la trouve, je te fais signe.


----------



## pointvirgule

Une remarque intéressante tirée du Littré :


> Couple, vu l'étymologie, aurait dû être toujours du féminin ; mais la langue ayant hésité de très bonne heure sur le genre, l'usage en a profité pour introduire des nuances dans l'emploi du féminin ou du masculin.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Nicomon said:


> C'est gentil Pedro  Mais je ne crois pas que cela pose problème, si _couple _est utilisé dans le sens de _paire_.



Mais si on l'utilise dans le sens de quelques ? Bref, je vais continuer à distinguer le français québécois du français de France 



Nicomon said:


> Alors... archaïsme ou influence de l'anglais? Et si les anglais nous l'avaient « piqué »? Il y a peut-être un peu de tout ça.



Tout à fait possible. Cela n'empêche que les québécois mettent souvent des mots étrangers au féminin (une job, une business etc.). Tout du moins, c'est ce que j'ai lu.


----------



## Nicomon

Pedro y La Torre said:


> Mais si on l'utilise dans le sens de quelques ?


  Évidemment, je te répondrai ... féminin.  Mais c'est familier.  On écrit _quelques._ 


Pedro y La Torre said:


> Tout à fait possible. Cela n'empêche que les Québécois mettent souvent des mots étrangers au féminin (une job, une business etc.)


 Meuh non, ce sont les Français qui les mettent au masculin.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Nicomon said:


> Évidemment, je te répondrai ... féminin.  Mais c'est familier.  On écrit _quelques._



Ok. C'est noté


----------



## Nicomon

11 ans plus tard... je suis ramenée sur ce fil.  





Punky Zoé said:


> Tu noteras que les exemples tirés de La Fontaine sont au masculin.


 Oui, parce qu'il s'agit de personnes.  _Castor et Pollux / couple d'amis. _

Extrait de cette page : Littré - couple - définition, citations, étymologie


> *SYNONYME*
> 1. UN COUPLE, UNE COUPLE. Un couple, au masculin, se dit de deux personnes unies ensemble par amour ou par mariage ; il se dit de même de deux animaux unis pour la propagation. Une couple, au féminin, se dit de deux choses quelconques de même espèce, qui ne vont point ensemble nécessairement et qui ne sont unies qu'accidentellement. Il résulte que la construction peut varier, c'est-à-dire qu'on dira toujours, au singulier : un couple de pigeons suffit pour repeupler un pigeonnier ; mais on dira au singulier, ou au pluriel, suivant l'idée de celui qui parle : une couple de poulets suffira bien ou suffiront bien pour notre dîner.
> 2. UNE COUPLE, UNE PAIRE., Une couple désignant deux choses qui ne sont unies qu'accidentellement, paire désigne deux choses qui vont ensemble par une nécessité d'usage, comme les bas, les souliers, ou une seule chose composée de deux parties ou pièces, comme des ciseaux, des lunettes, des pincettes. Une couple et une paire peuvent se dire aussi des animaux, mais la couple ne marque que le nombre et la paire y ajoute l'idée d'une association nécessaire pour une fin particulière. Un boucher achètera une couple de bœufs, c'est-à-dire deux. Un laboureur doit dire qu'il en achètera une paire, parce qu'il veut les atteler à la même charrue, BEAUZÉE.


 Je remets, avec les exemples, la définition du TLFI citée au post 10 : 





> Ensemble de deux choses réunies occasionnellement et, _p. ext.,_ un petit nombre (_cf. couple _2C 2). _Une couple d'œufs._ _Une couple de chapons (Ac.)._ « _Amour_ » _paraîtra, ... dans les environs d'avril, ... Il y manque encore une couple de cent vers_ (Verlaine, _Corresp.,_t. 3, 1887, p. 90)._Mon indisposition, quoique fréquente, ne dure jamais plus d'une couple d'heures, trois tout au plus_ (Barrès, _Voy. Sparte,_1906, p. 128).


----------



## OLN

Personne n'a encore cité Grevisse. 



> _Une couple_ : lien dont on attache ensemble deux chiens de chasse; réunion occasionnelle de deux choses de même espèce. [R5] — _Un couple_ : ensemble de deux personnes unies par le mariage, l'amitié, l'intérêt, etc. ; ensemble formé par le mâle et la femelle chez les animaux; en mécanique, système de forces.


Remarque [R5] :


> Par ex.: UNE couple d'heures (GIDE, _Isabelle_, VII), d'années (JOUHANDEAU, _Chaminadour_), de journées (DUHAMEL, _Temps de la recherche_). Mais on dirait plus couramment _une paire _ou, tout simplement, _deux_ (mais _couple _est parfois imprécis, comme _deux ou trois_). Cet emploi a vieilli en Fr. commun.
> Certaines attestations paraissent des *survivances régionales* : Je revenais de Thonon où j'avais été vendre un lièvre et UNE couple de lapins [dit un chasseur] (Eug. LE ROY, _Jacquou le croquant_, ). - Les saisons étaient [...] lentes comme UNE couple de bœufs [attelés] ( CHÂTEAUBRIANT, _Meute_, Préf.). *Au Québec*, ce fém. est bien vivant (voir Seutin-Clas) : R. LÉVESQUE (_Attendez que je me rappelle_), l'associe à _bagnoles_ (p. 177), _journalistes_ (p. 425), _interventions_ (p. 490).
> Emplois irréguliers. Du masc. : *°*Nous tirons UN couple d'obus dans le portail (VOLKOFF, _Humeurs de la mer_, Intersection). - Du fém. : °UNE couple de chiens [accouplés !] (H. BAZIN, _Vipère au poing_, XXII). - °UNE _couple _comme [...] _cia-cène_ [« celui-celle » en wallon] (L REMACLE, _Atlas linguist. de la Wallonie_). [Le mot est toujours fém. en wallon, ce qui se répercute parfois en Fr. régional.]
> Ex. régulier du masc. : Parmi ces couples [de planètes formant des ménages astraux, des systèmes binaires], l'UN est bien CONNU des astronomes (dans le _Monde_, 12 mai 2006).


----------



## Nicomon

Merci OLN.   Je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de copier/coller des citations de cette page.

Comme il est écrit.. 





> (mais _couple _est parfois imprécis, comme _deux ou trois_)


 et dans le TLFI cité plus haut :





> et, _p. ext.,_ un petit nombre (_cf. couple _2C 2)


 J'ajoute qu'au Québec,  le sens du féminin est surtout « _quelques_ ».  Je ne le dirais pas si je voulais dire_ deux_ ou _paire_.


----------



## Bezoard

Nicomon said:


> Comme il est écrit..  et dans le TLFI cité plus haut : J'ajoute qu'au Québec,  le sens du féminin est surtout « _quelques_ ».  Je ne le dirais pas si je voulais dire_ deux_ ou _paire_.


J'aurais tendance à y voir un calque de l'anglais !


----------



## Nicomon

Je réponds ce que  j'ai écrit au post 14, en 2009.  





> C'est fort possible... mais il n'est pas rare non plus qu'une expression devenue désuette en Europe soit encore vivante ici.


  Moi, je préfère appeler ça un québécisme / canadianisme.  
Ou comme il est écrit dans le Grevisse :  « survivances régionales » et « Cet emploi a vieilli en Fr. commun. »

Cela dit...  je copie cette entrée de Termium :  couple de


> Enfin, _une couple de_ n’a pas le sens de « quelques », comme c’est le cas en anglais dans le langage familier. Même si certains ouvrages mentionnent que cet emploi est un canadianisme, il est préférable de l’éviter en employant d’autres formulations :
> - J’ai *deux ou trois* appels à faire. (et non : une couple d’appels à faire)
> - J’ai travaillé *une* heure *ou deux* dans le jardin. (et non : une couple d’heures)
> - Donne-moi *quelques* carottes. (et non : une couple de carottes)


----------



## danielc

Nicomon said:


> J'ajoute qu'au Québec,  le sens du féminin est surtout « _quelques_ ».  Je ne le dirais pas si je voulais dire_ deux_ ou _paire_.


Il est peut-être imprécis de l'utiliser pour _paire_, mais cela convient. _Une couple de_ peut être deux. 

C'est répandu au Canada, et je ne partage pas l'avis de Terminum. Pourquoi l'éviter?


----------



## Nicomon

danielc said:


> _Une couple de _peut être deux.


  Pas si moi, je le dis.  Dans mon vocabulaire de Québécoise,  _*une* couple de_ est imprécis et correspond à _quelques_/_un petit nombre.  _
Je ne dirais pas _une couple de carotte_s_/jours_ si je voulais dire _deux carottes/jours.    _

Ça convient rarement pour _paire. _
Personne ne dirait _une couple de bas / souliers / lunettes _à la place de_ paire de bas / souliers / lunettes.   _
Vous ne m'entendrez pas non plus dire _une paire d'heures_ pour _deux heures / une couple d'heures._

À part les définitions du TLFI et de Grevisse citées plus haut,  c'est dans ce sens que _une couple de_ est courant au Canada et la raison pour laquelle c'est vu comme un calque. 

[…]


----------



## danielc

Et que pensez-vous de l'avis de Terminum? Nos compatriotes ne parlent pas un mauvais français en utilisant cette tournure déconseillée, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis sûre que les rédacteurs de Termium se foutent complètement de mon avis.

J'ai écrit plus haut que  plutôt que_ calque_,  je préfère dire _québécisme / canadianisme_, ou « _survivance régionale _»  de ce sens : 





> Ensemble de deux choses réunies occasionnellement et, _p. ext.,_ un petit nombre (_cf. couple_2C 2). _Une couple d'œufs._



[…]


----------

